# Wheel fitment



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

Due to having to replace all 4 wheels on my car ASAP and baulking at the price of new Audi replacements, i've been struggling to find the wheels with the same specs (18", 8.5J, PCD 112, ET 49).

Now i've found a few types of wheels to fit, the biggest issue is that the 18s seems to be 8 rather than 8.5J - but my question is what is the minimum ET I can get away with to fit over the callipers on my TTRS?

As i'm at a loss.

Cheers!


----------



## Junn (Nov 23, 2016)

gex23 said:


> Due to having to replace all 4 wheels on my car ASAP and baulking at the price of new Audi replacements, i've been struggling to find the wheels with the same specs (18", 8.5J, PCD 112, ET 49).
> 
> Now i've found a few types of wheels to fit, the biggest issue is that the 18s seems to be 8 rather than 8.5J - but my question is what is the minimum ET I can get away with to fit over the callipers on my TTRS?
> 
> ...


Just as a rough guide, going from 8.5 to 8 would result in the wheel spokes being 0.25"/ 6.35mm closer to the calipers. So you prob need to have an offset of 42? 
That being said, it also depends on the design of the wheel spokes.
I think.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

don't mess around getting crappy 8.5j aftermarket rims, although suitable ones are available from Audi for the A6, A4 and others in everything from ET42 and higher (avoid the ET29 and ET33 versions). The size you want for the TTRS are ET52 9J CB57.1. I have 19" versions but just picked up some sweet 18" TTS winter wheels in ET52 9j for only £200. Search on ebay for these sizes. Many don't know what they're selling and wrongly advertise other Audi wheels as TT. I found a few real TT sizes for far cheaper than dodgy aftermarket rims.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Even if you get the right width and offset there is no guarantee a 18 will clear the front caliper as it needs a high x factor ( the way the spoke sits out from rim and hub).
To be safe you need 19s or original RS 18s.

Why don't you just refurb your current wheels or buy Gogs 20s which have been on sale for ever.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

"Due to having to replace all 4 wheels on my car ASAP and baulking at the price of new Audi replacements, i've been struggling to find the wheels with the same specs (18", 8.5J, PCD 112, ET 49)."

Do you realise that your current wheels are not genuine Audi ones and not the "correct" size? All styles of genuine Audi 18" wheels are 9.0J ET52.


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

Cheers for the comments people.

I can't refurb due to one of them being buckled.

Had a look for 19s but hardly any on eBay and those there are the same style as mine anyway.

However, do these look the right spec ? :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162323489609?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

The wheels that you have found on eBay are the exact correct spec for a Mk2 TT.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

There's usually a lot more choice on German ebay:

Quick look at 19" x 9J, ET52
http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from=R40 ... 5573.m1684


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

Cheers for all the help so far and advice. Looking forward to getting the car back on the road.

Another link, as these are really local to me and well priced - they LOOK the same but then i'm a total idiot when it comes to doing the right thing - so what do we think? :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282337329774? ... Tags=bu=bu


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

There the wrong offset

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

Well this is still an ongoing saga.

The wheel with the most damage is twisted after a trip to the wheel specialist. They had in a set of OEM Audi speed lines in, freshly refurbished. 19", 5x112 PCD, ET52, 9J - perfect. Only wanted £500 too.

So order Conti SC3s from Camskill directly there. Have them fitted to the wheels.....

Rear wheels go on fine.

Front wheels won't go on due to the shape of the wheel not being concave enough and fouling on the calliper, sitting approx 5 - 7 mm from the hub.

Bollocks.

So now i'm £1050 in, with wheels that don't fit, a car thats been off the road for a number of weeks, and searching the net i'm struggling to find any 18" / 19" 9j wheels that'll fit (pref 19s so I can use the tyres themselves).

The other option os to order a single TTRS wheel from Audi, but TWS can't match that colour so it'd have to be refurbished along with the other 3 and i'm damned if i'm spending what about £700 on a brand new wheel for it to be powedercoated.

Fedup  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm surprised that genuine Audi 19" TT wheels don't fit over your calipers - they should!
Do they foul the back of the spokes or the inside diameter? If it fouls on the back of the spokes, thin spacers may cheaply solve the problem for you.


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

These ones.










The guys selling them at TWS have said they've fitted them to TDI TTs and TTSs before no problem. The problem is they foul on the larger calliper of the RS snd the internal face is not convex enough to accommodate this if that makes sense.

They are 19", 5 X 112, ET52, 9J genuine Audi alloys. The guys at TWS didn't recommend spacers for two reasons :

1) Unsafe
2) The amount i'd need to clear the callipers, say a 10mm spacer may lead to rubbing on the arches?

My worry is any spacers will surely raise eyebrows if I need to claim on the remaining 11 months warranty the car has?

What say you guys?

Driving me mad!


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/H-amp-R-8...-Wheel-Bolts-Audi-RS4-B7-06-08-/142140351483?

Found these H+R hubcentric spacers. 8mm per side so widen the track by 16mm overall.

So if there are any geniuses on here that can help me out (as I think these will clear the callipers ..... just!) :

Original wheels / tyres - 245 / 40 / 18" / ET52 / 9J

Audi BBS wheels / tyres - 255 / 35 / 19" / ET52 / 9J (8mm spacers either side)

Thoughts on fitment with regards sticking out a silly amount past the arches / rubbing on arches / arch liners etc? :-| :?:

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If you have more than 8mm clearance to the arches at present they should fit fine.
Hoggy.


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

I've had a quick look with a tape measure measuring from the tyre sidewall and alloy face and it 'looks' like I have approx 10mm clearance at the back and12mm at the front.

Problem is the spacers are non refundable once used, and at £150 for 4 after already putting over £1000 into wheels and tyres that can't be used i'm understandably nervous to pull the trigger....


----------



## J22kog (May 20, 2014)

Im currently looking for an extra set of wheels for a wet set of track tyres.

So far I've looked at figment of pro race 1.2. I found that 18x8 with et45 don't clean brakes. Et40 will clear and fit perfect with the face of the wheels sit exactly the same as the 18x9 et52 standard wheels. I'm now looking into pro race 1.3 8.5j with et45 which the face will sit same as standard wheels and I'm hoping will clear the brakes just need to try one to know... spacers are defo something to avoid imo and going bigger wheels looses handling


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

20170210_124316 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20170210_124448 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

15mm hub centric spacers either side so a total increase of 30mm in track.

10mm wouldn't have cleared the front callipers 

A bit of rubbing on the rear arches over some speed bumps / holes, just can't work out were.

Very, very tight clearances between tyres and arches, but no rubbing or catching on full lock.

In hindsight i'd have used 245 / 30 / 19 tyres and will do next time, but overall very happy.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I run 8.5j 19" ET35 alloys 
With 245/35/19 tyres and sit flush with arches

















The rubbing on the back your getting is from the tab on the rear arch / bumper 
At about 11 o'clock on the arch looking straight at it, put your fingers in the arch and you'll feel it easily, I've ground mine down, along with many other people, and no longer get the rub on speed bumps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gex23 (Oct 29, 2016)

That looks really smart mate, love your car 

I wanted to keep to the 9j wide wheels same as the stock TTRS wheels supplied, the spacers were needed to clear the frankly stupid callipers  :lol:

Yeah I assumed that, I might have to get on that tomorrow, planning on getting each wheel off and sealing it / dressing the arches anyway.

Seems these wheels are marmite, either loved or hated - my missus hates them :roll:


----------



## m00nie (Aug 17, 2016)

hi,

sorry to bump old thread,

currently looking at upgrading my wheel/tyres but dont know what size im meant to be looking for :?

07 2.0tfsi

thanks


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Have a look at Brittans post on the previous page mate..good starting point.


----------



## hem (Mar 5, 2017)

Hope you guys dont mind me jumping in. im new to this forum and need some advice on wheel fittment im picking up my 
white 2014 TT 2.0 TDI S Line S Quattro on friday
but gonna be changing my stock wheels Asap. The OEM wheels are silver 18inch 9j 5 with 245/40/18 tyres ET52.

This is where the fun starts ive been searching multiple posts on multple forums that google has chucked up
i shit you not for the past 4 hours and im still none the wiser [smiley=bomb.gif] way to many contradictions to know who
is right and wrong

The look im after is 19" TT/TTS 5 SPOKE ROTOR BLACK or Dark Grey wheels

i know this is what i should be looking for in an ideal world
Inch Size: 19
Rim Width: 9J 
Offset: 52 
Stud Diameter: 112
Number of Studs: 5 
Tyre Width: 255/35/19

its just to get this exact fitment i need to buy the Genuine Rotars which seem to priced at around £1500
by finding replicas i should get them for half that.

i will be keeping the the suspension stock so 
and hoping to avoid spacers rings and fitting issues

i think i can get away with ?
Rim Diameter: 19
Rim Width: 8.5J
Offset: 35 
Stud Diameter: 112 
Number of Studs: 5 
Tyre Width: 245/35/19

Heres a link to the wheels i want off ebay
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19-ALLOY-...c574245&pid=100033&rk=7&rkt=8&sd=232244813796

but they have a
Offset: 42
Stud Diameter: 112 
Number of Studs: 5 
Rim Width: 8.5J
Rim Diameter: 19
*do you guys know if these are a viable option? if so with what tyre width?*

or ive also found these (tho i prefer the black)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4X-BRAND-...id=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=122376727060

any help will be *much appreciated*


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I run 19"

Offset: ET35

Rim width: 8.5j

245/35/19 tyres

Both of the above are 8.5j so 245/35/19 for both 
And an ET42 will sit out 3.6mm further out than stock that your running now which is no problem at all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hem (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks Just what i wanted to hear mate

am i right in guessing people are having problems then when they go to
Rim width: 9j or above
and tyre width 255 and above ?

did you have any rubbing issues with the back wheels 
will i still need to shave cut the rear arch tab?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

9j ET52 with 255 is stock mate, no issue at all

I had to grind down the rear tabs but mine are 10mm further out than what your looking at 
You won't have any trouble

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hem (Mar 5, 2017)

Good to know. Thanks again mate.


----------



## Gewdraa (Jan 5, 2017)

Try this tire wheel calculator 
https://www.wheel-size.com/calc/


----------



## hem (Mar 5, 2017)

Pretty cool link thanks.

going by the info that gave me it confirms what ReTTro said i will have more inner clearence
with the new 19in rims than with the oem 18 in rims.

just cant fully decide to go with the first link Black satin color or the second Link Dark Grey
my car color is Ibis white, was also thinking of buying the Front Side and rear Lip kit color black
and maybe black mirrors also?


----------



## Gewdraa (Jan 5, 2017)

hem said:


> Pretty cool link thanks.
> 
> going by the info that gave me it confirms what ReTTro said i will have more inner clearence
> with the new 19in rims than with the oem 18 in rims.
> ...


Glad to help.
I'm not going to advise you on the colour choice,
I don't have much feeling for colours etc
I had my 996 wheels powder coated in black, they looked awesome.


----------



## hem (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah colors is really down to an individuals personal preference anyways.
my previous car was a ltd edition RCZ Pearl white, with Black wheels,Mirrors,Roof ,Grill and calipers

guess im just drawn to that color combination.


----------

